# Bessie & Belle :) **Both Kidded



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's definatley not this old gal's first time aroung...more like her 4th or 5th freshening. She is bigger than usual and she usually has twins...I am think triplets dad says quads...she is on day 140-145. Has a huge udder and is looking quite uncomfortable. She is biting at her sides and has some discharge..can't wait for babies!! Any guesses? I will post pics in the next couple of days..
Bessie..Is getting closer and is on day 140-145...has a small udder will keep you updated!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belle *

can you combine your waiting threads? this will make it simpler on everyone - thanks

I just implemented this today so you may not have seen the post I made :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

I hadn't seen that but I will fix it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

awesome

Hope your girls kid smoothly for you -- have any pictures?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

Thanks Stacey...I will get some today when I get home been really busy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

Getting closer!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

Yes!! haha both arew between 141 and 146 today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

exciting  :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle *

Ok I have been really busy but..We have a baby! Bessie had a 10 lb. boy yesterday arounr 3 in the afternoon...everything went great and she is a great mommy! She is an ff but is great with him... Belle is still holding on but within the next 48 hours we will have babies from her too!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Will get pics up tomorrow just got home and its like 10 so I'm really tired


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Wow 10 lbs!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

haha...yeah he is a chunky boy! He is soo soft and cuddly... lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

congrats on the healthy kidding :kidblue: thats great!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Thanks...in the process of uploading pics...Belle is still fat..ugh


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Pics added*

ok here is one I will upload a cute one that shows his face in a minute...this is him at one day old and he is now 5 and is growing like a weed!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

he is adorable!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Thanks!  here he is again all curled up







hopefully this works


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

aaaaawwww!!! He is SOOO CUTE!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Thanks! He needs a name..so far I have been told to name him Toby, Brownie and Hershey What do you think..also this little guy will be available for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Awww :thumb: , I like Toby for a name.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Ok..thanks that is what I was leaning towards.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Awww....he is so cute.... congrats :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Thanks guys...he is doing really well but I'm concerned Bessie barely has an udder and almost everytime I see him up he is trying to eat and it constantly switching teats..do you think he is getting enough?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

probably running his mom out, if he still has a belly, then I'd say he's getting enough.

and cute kid!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Thanks Katrina, Toby has enough energy and looks full so I think he is ok for now..so I think we are gonna be fine


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Belle  **Bessie Kidded*

Belle kidded with twin bucklings...I had trouble believing that is all she had she was soo huge. I'm very frustrated that I have 4 bucklings and no doelings this year but I guess thats the way it goes will get pics up soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the newest boys! If they look anything like Bessie's boy, I don't think there'll be anyone who can resist them!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Liz! One of them is similar but the other is a dark red with a little black and a little white...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates on all the boys how are they doing? Do you have any pictures of the last 2 born?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! boers are one of the cutest baby goats


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a smooth delivery. :thumbup: Congratulations!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Roger- Toby the single from bessie is doing great, Belle's twin's are ok they were a little weak and I'm trying to decide if I want to bottle raise them or not. I will get picks we have been super busy but, I do have them on the computer. How are all of yours doing?
Thakns Stacey and bleatinghearts. 
Also, when I get picks up Belle's twins need names!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG mine are growing super fast which is great I just hope they dont grow too fast for our fair at the end of July. If they do then o well its all good. Sunday was a bad day for the boys they got their CD&T shots and banded so they were not to happy. I will have to weigh them all here soon and see where they are at plus get some updated pictures I think you will be suprized with how big they are. How is BK I bet he is huge. compared to these little guys. Sorry you didnt get any does, do you have anymore does to kid or are those the only 2?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They should be fine for the fair glad to hear they are all doing well! When BK got his CD&T and got banded he actually quit eating for a while...but yeah he is getting huge and is probably at least 40 lbs. already. This year breeding season was a fiasco and we only have the two to kid this year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I weighed the kids today and tank is 40lbs joey is 32lbs and Joy is 20lbs so the boys are right on track with BK.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok so here are pics of belle's babies...first is her traditional bucklng secongf the red one who actually has some black spots and a white spot...
















these guys need names!!! 
Wow they are growing fast! Bk is now officially off of his bottle and he is not happy!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG I love the red bucks color!  ha ha ha Edited my post


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha...what doe? all bucklings here!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to come down and steal the red one and use him as my buck lol. The red one should be Kodiac and the traditional Dakota


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I would happily sell him to you or if I keep him you can use him...lol  Great names...any more before I decide?


----------

